# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2011 Schedule



## Bikecops

Andover Police Department 
Andover, MA
May 16, 17, 18, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Assumption College
Worcester,MA
May 23, 24, 25, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Yarmouth Police Department
Yarmouth, MA 
May 31, June 1, 2, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

COST: $329.00 per officer

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 246-0755 or email at [email protected]

Please make note of our new contact information.​


----------



## mpguy

Does Mass recognize IPMBA?


----------



## new guy

mpguy said:


> Does Mass recognize IPMBA?


Probably depends on the agency. My agency has COBWEB and IPMBA trained officer's in our bike unit. Neither are state run or directly affiliated with the MPTC.


----------



## LGriffin

Excellent program. If you have the opportunity, get in this course.


----------



## new guy

LGriffin said:


> Excellent program. If you have the opportunity, get in this course.


I agree, I'de go again if they'd send me.


----------



## po-904

LGriffin said:


> Excellent program. If you have the opportunity, get in this course.


Ditto...I've actually taken both, and it may just be my 2 cents but I think COBWEB was better...in COBWEB we had a lot more ride time and got to practice the skills we learned in the classroom more.


----------



## Rook

I just was approved to go to mountain bike course at Boylston in June. Is this C.O.B.W.E.B.? Is there a website I can look at to see the standards and such?


----------



## BrickCop

My cv can beat up any mountain bike...just sayin'.


----------

